# photos sur un ipod



## Anonyme (16 Octobre 2003)

Pensez vous qu'il est possible de charger les photos d'une carte compact flash ou autre via un lecteur de carte usb dierctement sur un ipod qui jouera le rôle de disque dur?


----------



## bouilla (16 Octobre 2003)

héhé...

réponse ce soir dans l'annonce du communiqué de steve jobs.

il paraitrait que le bon vieux steve aurait pondu une maj du firmware de l'ipod qui permettrait par la suite d'adapter un lecteur de carte sur l'ipod


----------



## cham (16 Octobre 2003)

Vidrequin a dit:
			
		

> via un lecteur de carte usb dierctement sur un ipod



A mon avis, on aura droit à l'éternelle _blazzing super fast hyper astonishing wonderful most advanced technology_ à savoir le Firewire...

Quoique, le nouveau connecteur de l'iPod est propriétaire donc tout est possible. Pan sur le bec. A verro !


----------



## petit.agité (16 Octobre 2003)

ché bizar, j'ai intindu causer in pitchard ou in chtimi din ch'coin ! ché bizar toud'meme...


----------



## myckmack (16 Octobre 2003)

bouillabaisse a dit:
			
		

> héhé...
> 
> réponse ce soir dans l'annonce du communiqué de steve jobs.
> 
> il paraitrait que le bon vieux steve aurait pondu une maj du firmware de l'ipod qui permettrait par la suite d'adapter un lecteur de carte sur l'ipod


Sans doute pas pour toutes les versions de l'iPod.


----------



## takamaka (16 Octobre 2003)

myckmack a dit:
			
		

> Sans doute pas pour toutes les versions de l'iPod.



c'est ce qui me rend dingue! je pense à tous ceux qui ont fait l'acquisition des premiers modèles et qui vont encore se ronger les ongles... mais attendons les annonces...


----------



## JediMac (17 Octobre 2003)

takamaka a dit:
			
		

> c'est ce qui me rend dingue! je pense à tous ceux qui ont fait l'acquisition des premiers modèles et qui vont encore se ronger les ongles... mais attendons les annonces...


Moi c'est le contraire. Je pense plutôt à ceux qui viennent d'acheter les derniers modèles. Pour ceux qui ont le 1er, ben faut quand même pas s'attendre à pouvoir être toujours au top.


----------



## canardo (17 Octobre 2003)

non non non... ca  existe  deja ! sauf que c'est pas un apple et c'est pas un ipod et c'est pas tres beau...
mais ca a le merite de faire tout... (sauf le cafe 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## nemo44 (17 Octobre 2003)

petit.agité a dit:
			
		

> ché bizar, j'ai intindu causer in pitchard ou in chtimi din ch'coin ! ché bizar toud'meme...



Cha m'etonnerow ça ; y'en a plus beaucoup din l'coin des gins qui parlent com'cha.


----------



## myckmack (17 Octobre 2003)

canardo a dit:
			
		

> non non non... ca  existe  deja ! sauf que c'est pas un apple et c'est pas un ipod et c'est pas tres beau...
> mais ca a le merite de faire tout... (sauf le cafe
> 
> 
> ...


Ouaip. Y'a pas photo avec l'iPod


----------



## petit.agité (17 Octobre 2003)

nemo44 a dit:
			
		

> Cha m'etonnerow ça ; y'en a plus beaucoup din l'coin des gins qui parlent com'cha.



ah chi, chte dis que ch'gars lo, ch'cham, i keuze in chtimi ! i sré d'bétchunee. finalomin, chn'éto point d'euch'pitchard car sné point comme cho kin ceuze ché mi !


----------



## sylko (17 Octobre 2003)

Ben voilà, un adaptateur pour transferer les photos sur l'iPod a été lancé par Belkin.

&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;  I C I  &lt;&lt;&lt;&lt;&lt;&lt;&lt;&lt;&lt;&lt;&lt;&lt;


----------



## takamaka (17 Octobre 2003)

sylko a dit:
			
		

> Ben voilà, un adaptateur pour transferer les photos sur l'iPod a été lancé par Belkin.
> 
> &gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;  I C I  &lt;&lt;&lt;&lt;&lt;&lt;&lt;&lt;&lt;&lt;&lt;&lt;



Oui! j'en rêvais, Apple (enfin Belkin) l'a fait !!
Lecteur de carte 6 formats au prix de 129 tout de même...
Je crois que je vais le faire passer en frais professionnels


----------



## sylko (17 Octobre 2003)

99 $ sur le store US!


----------



## cham (17 Octobre 2003)

petit.agité a dit:
			
		

> ah chi, chte dis que ch'gars lo, ch'cham, i keuze in chtimi ! i sré d'bétchunee. finalomin, chn'éto point d'euch'pitchard car sné point comme cho kin ceuze ché mi !



A parl' eud'mi ?


----------



## petit.agité (17 Octobre 2003)

cham a dit:
			
		

> A parl' eud'mi ?



bo oué, a parl'eud'ti !! t'étio passé ou ? t'vo faire mourir eud't'mère a rintrer a d'zeures parelles !! sit'té donc, maque et pis tait'te ! pis vo t'pieuter sito !


----------



## Foguenne (17 Octobre 2003)

sylko a dit:
			
		

> Ben voilà, un adaptateur pour transferer les photos sur l'iPod a été lancé par Belkin.
> 
> &gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;  I C I  &lt;&lt;&lt;&lt;&lt;&lt;&lt;&lt;&lt;&lt;&lt;&lt;



Sympa mais vu le prix et le fait que je n'ai "qu'un 3millions de pixels", je gagne peut-être à acheter plus de carte.
En fait j'en aurais besoin pour un voyage lointain mais pour "tous les jours" non, j'ai déjà assez de carte mémoire.


----------



## cham (17 Octobre 2003)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Sympa mais vu le prix et le fait que je n'ai "qu'un 3millions de pixels", je gagne peut-être à acheter plus de carte.
> En fait j'en aurais besoin pour un voyage lointain mais pour "tous les jours" non, j'ai déjà assez de carte mémoire.



C'est noté !


----------



## nemo44 (17 Octobre 2003)

petit.agité a dit:
			
		

> bo oué, a parl'eud'ti !! t'étio passé ou ? t'vo faire mourir eud't'mère a rintrer a d'zeures parelles !! sit'té donc, maque et pis tait'te ! pis vo t'pieuter sito !



Pareil pour ti min fiew parce que si t'es au boulow ed'main, ben t'es frau miew d'aller d'couchaiw mint'nin... Et puis si t'as pas maquaille, et bin bin fait pour t'gueule


----------



## nemo44 (17 Octobre 2003)

cham a dit:
			
		

> C'est noté !



euh, CHAM, c'est l'hôpital de Montreuil ???


----------



## jean_claude_duss (17 Octobre 2003)

c'est une tres tres bonne idée....
mais c'est hors de prix !!!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			











ca me fais un peu chier de claquer 129  pour juste un bout de truc en plastoc !!!

pour 30  de plus on a un videur autonome avec pochette, disque de 20 Go...


----------



## Foguenne (17 Octobre 2003)

Effectivement, ça fait réfléchir.


----------



## sylko (17 Octobre 2003)

jean_claude_duss a dit:
			
		

> c'est une tres tres bonne idée....
> mais c'est hors de prix !!!!
> 
> 
> ...



Il est en vente 129, mais sur l'Apple Store us il est à 99$.

On le trouvera certainement à un prix bien inférieur ailleurs.


Tu ne peux pas écouter de musique avec ton «videur» et il n'est certainement pas compatible avec iPhoto.

Il s'adresse plutôt à un passionné de photo, qui ne fait que ça. 

D'ailleurs, X'S Drive a sorti un nouveau produit.

Le Vosonic V-MP3H


----------



## canardo (17 Octobre 2003)

oui ou comme je disais le cinemadisk de  deltron : MP3, MPEG1-2, sortie s-video, audio, lecteur toutes cartes, avec le HD que tu veux.. plus petit que le vosonic et meme prix.






pour les longues vadrouilles c'est parfait.


----------



## sylko (17 Octobre 2003)

Ils sont quand même moches tous les deux.

Je préfère nettement mon iPod.


----------



## r e m y (17 Octobre 2003)

sylko a dit:
			
		

> Ils sont quand même moches tous les deux.
> 
> Je préfère nettement mon iPod.



mouais... enfin l'ipod avec ces verrues branchées, est nettement moins sexy


----------



## jean_claude_duss (17 Octobre 2003)

sylko a dit:
			
		

> Il est en vente 129, mais sur l'Apple Store us il est à 99$.
> 
> On le trouvera certainement à un prix bien inférieur ailleurs.
> 
> ...




oui mais aux USA c'est hors taxes...
il est donc exactement au meme prix qu'en france (100  HT)

sinon, non, le XS drivre ne fait pas MP3...
mais il coute 149  
alors que le Ipod coute 608  pour un disque de 20 Go.. soit 4x plus

ce que je me demande c'est si pour 30  de plus, il n'est pas plus avantageux de prendre un truc avec un disque integré...

ou carrément un écran couleur comme dans ton exemple...

et la compatibilité Iphoto c'est plutot une tarre qu'un avantage !
j'espere que c'est pas comme les MP3 qui ne marchent que avec itune... j'espere qu'on peut vider les photos comme un disque dur externe... sinon, c'est définitivement de la merde....

en tous cas, vraiement domage qu'il soit si cher !


----------



## florentdesvosges (17 Octobre 2003)

j'attends l'iPod qui va intégrer tous ces accessoires (aïe, du coup il risque de gonfler en taille ...), et qui sera un peu moins cher (le prix des disques durs baissent : l'iPod doit s'alinger un peu plus !!).


----------



## sylko (18 Octobre 2003)

jean_claude_duss a dit:
			
		

> oui mais aux USA c'est hors taxes...
> il est donc exactement au meme prix qu'en france (100  HT)



Très juste!

Je ne cesse de le clamer pour le prix des Macs.


----------



## JediMac (18 Octobre 2003)

florentdesvosges a dit:
			
		

> j'attends l'iPod qui va intégrer tous ces accessoires (aïe, du coup il risque de gonfler en taille ...), et qui sera un peu moins cher (le prix des disques durs baissent : l'iPod doit s'alinger un peu plus !!).


Je pense que c'est aussi bien que ces fonctions restent optionnelles. iPod est avant tout un baladeur numérique, des clients qui n'ont pas d'APN se fichent d'avoir cette fonction et n'ont donc vraiment pas envie de la payer. Si un jour ils la veulent, hop il l'achète et la branche. Ou, tu peux vouloir sortir avec ton joujou, mais juste pour écouter de la musique et donc profiter de son petit encombrement.
Alors qu'Apple ou autre sorte des dispositifs plus chiadés, oui ! Qu'il y ait un prix pour l'ensemble moins cher que la somme des prix de chacun re-oui ! Mais que ça reste amovible 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## petit.agité (18 Octobre 2003)

nemo44 a dit:
			
		

> Pareil pour ti min fiew parce que si t'es au boulow ed'main, ben t'es frau miew d'aller d'couchaiw mint'nin... Et puis si t'as pas maquaille, et bin bin fait pour t'gueule



bo so vo, jivé mint'nin ! isfé tard ! a pisser des posts comme so su chés feuromes, j'nariv pu à m'keucher al bieune heure ! pis ch'matin, cho eune mine eud'crapé eud'chés terris ! cho vrémin po fossil eud'bosser pou ch'fnac, i voudro qu'on soit tout bieux teul'tim ! oh et pis brin, ch'vo aller keuché !


----------



## nemo44 (18 Octobre 2003)

petit.agité a dit:
			
		

> bo so vo, jivé mint'nin ! isfé tard ! a pisser des posts comme so su chés feuromes, j'nariv pu à m'keucher al bieune heure ! pis ch'matin, cho eune mine eud'crapé eud'chés terris ! cho vrémin po fossil eud'bosser pou ch'fnac, i voudro qu'on soit tout bieux teul'tim ! oh et pis brin, ch'vo aller keuché !



Ch'est cha min garchon fe de biow reves


----------



## golf (18 Octobre 2003)

petit.agité a dit:
			
		

> bo so vo, jivé mint'nin ! isfé tard ! a pisser des posts comme so su chés feuromes, j'nariv pu à m'keucher al bieune heure ! pis ch'matin, cho eune mine eud'crapé eud'chés terris ! cho vrémin po fossil eud'bosser pou ch'fnac, i voudro qu'on soit tout bieux teul'tim ! oh et pis brin, ch'vo aller keuché !


Mais c'est bourré de fautes çà


----------



## IceandFire (18 Octobre 2003)

ah ça c'est sur !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ah moi je reprend le mien tout de suite...
ah moi aussi....!!!


----------



## florentdesvosges (18 Octobre 2003)

JediMac a dit:
			
		

> Je pense que c'est aussi bien que ces fonctions restent optionnelles. iPod est avant tout un baladeur numérique, des clients qui n'ont pas d'APN se fichent d'avoir cette fonction et n'ont donc vraiment pas envie de la payer. Si un jour ils la veulent, hop il l'achète et la branche. Ou, tu peux vouloir sortir avec ton joujou, mais juste pour écouter de la musique et donc profiter de son petit encombrement.
> Alors qu'Apple ou autre sorte des dispositifs plus chiadés, oui ! Qu'il y ait un prix pour l'ensemble moins cher que la somme des prix de chacun re-oui ! Mais que ça reste amovible
> 
> 
> ...



en fait, ce à quoi je pensais, c'est des nouvelles games d'iPod, certains proposant ces options en intégré (BTO ou autre), d'autres non (ce qui n'empêcherait pas que l'on puisse rajouter plus tard les accessoires de Belkin).
Simplement qu'un photographe, qui va voir désormais un intérêt certain dans l'iPod, puisse l'utiliser sans un accesoire supplémentaire (qu'il va oublier tout le temps 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## jean_claude_duss (21 Octobre 2003)

florentdesvosges a dit:
			
		

> en fait, ce à quoi je pensais, c'est des nouvelles games d'iPod, certains proposant ces options en intégré (BTO ou autre), d'autres non (ce qui n'empêcherait pas que l'on puisse rajouter plus tard les accessoires de Belkin).
> Simplement qu'un photographe, qui va voir désormais un intérêt certain dans l'iPod, puisse l'utiliser sans un accesoire supplémentaire (qu'il va oublier tout le temps
> 
> 
> ...



http://forums.dpreview.com/forums/read.asp?forum=1023&amp;message=6403600

d'apres les permiers tests de dpreview, c'es tres mauvias !!
ca fait du 300 Ko/s avec une carte pro 52X

au final, il faut 22 minutes pour décharger 512 Mo
et je suis meme pas sur de pouvoir vider ma CF 1 Go avant que la baterie ne soit totallement vide...

a priori, a moins qu'il s'agice d'un bug dans le soft de l'ipod, cet accessoir est destiné qu'aux petis utilisateurs 
et pas aux pros...

dommage, je cherche un videur de carte...Et j'ai déja un ipod...


----------



## WebOliver (21 Octobre 2003)

jean_claude_duss a dit:
			
		

> (...) d'apres les permiers tests de dpreview, c'es tres mauvias !!
> ca fait du 300 Ko/s avec une carte pro 52X
> 
> au final, il faut 22 minutes pour décharger 512 Mo
> et je suis meme pas sur de pouvoir vider ma CF 1 Go avant que la baterie ne soit totallement vide... (...)



Etonnant, quand on sait que c'est du FireWire... Je reste perplexe quant à ce test.


----------



## florentdesvosges (21 Octobre 2003)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Etonnant, quand on sait que c'est du FireWire... Je reste perplexe quant à ce test.



c'est en effet étonnant, mais après, j'ai lu le test du gars et il m'a l'air de bonne foi  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Attendons d'autres expériences avant de se forger un avis ...


----------



## jean_claude_duss (21 Octobre 2003)

oui !
j'attends aussi !
mais il a quand meme des cartes pro 
fait le test avec 2 cartes différentes...

c'est zarb
ca devrais normallement tourner en gros a 2 à 4 Mo/s

mais c'est 10x plus lent...
comprends pas !


----------



## antoine80 (21 Octobre 2003)

J'ai 2 p'tites questions ur l'ipod et son nouvau joujou

- est-ce que si on met un fichier mpeg sur l'ipod, il sait le relir tout seul et peut l'envoyer sur une tv?

- est-ce que l'adaptateur belkin fonctionne sur tous les ipod?

Si vous répondez non et non, je retourne sur pc


----------



## Nathalex (21 Octobre 2003)

antoine80 a dit:
			
		

> Si vous répondez non et non, je retourne sur pc



Au revoir...
On n'aura pas eu tellement le temps de faire connaissance....


----------



## Anonyme (15 Avril 2004)

Spécialisé dans l'exhumation de threads...

Quelqu'un l'utilise, ce machin de Belkin ?
Il m'a l'air énorme en taille par rapport à l'ipod !!

Est il interessant de l'acheter ou de d'investir dans des cartes mémoires (cf) plus importantes ?


----------



## Nathalex (16 Avril 2004)

Je sais que mon père en a acheté un mais :
- il ne l'a que depuis dix jours (et n'a pas dû faire beaucoup de photos depuis)
- il est resté en France, lui. Donc, je n'ai pas pu essayer la bête. RDV dans un mois pour que je puisse faire mes essais.

C'est un peu normal qu'il soit gros : il faut la place pour 4 piles et il sait lire six formats de carte. Ça occupe tout ça !


----------

